# 03 Sentra SER - Brake/Battery Lights, Now won't start



## sentra_goat (Dec 11, 2009)

First off, I have a 2003 Nissan Sentra SER, automatic with power everything with 67,000, bought used in 06. I just got back from a 6 month deployment and had a buddy's wife (my buddy was also on deployment) watch my car for me. She said she started my car every other week and let it run for a few minutes and had the original battery replaced back in September of this year.

I first drove my car two nights ago and the brake and battery indicator light came on and stayed on for the whole time I drove home from the base, about 20 miles. 

The radio, interior lights, windshield wipers, power windows, etc. all work fine so I doubt it is the battery and didn't think it was the problem as it is 3 months old. Checked under the hood and everything looked good, no cables or wires looked broken or off track. 

I suspect the alternator is the problem, and I started the car without problems and let it run for a few minutes each time. Tonight, I started the car and proceeded to drive it around the block (still had the brake/battery lights on), but it would not accelerate about 10-12 MPH, after about 2 minutes, the tachometer jumped between 0 and 1,200 RPMs. At this point, the airbag light also started to blink. I parked the car and now it will not start, no clicking sounds and it does not turn over. All lights, windows, radio and power works.

Any suggestions or thoughts?

Thank you very much for you assistance.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Well yes this is typically the Alternator.
On Nissans the batt and brake light come on.
since your battery is new its probably fine, and you can exchange if its bad. you have been just driving around on your battery.
jump the car and test the voltage across the battery with a digital multimeter, you can get one for under $10, try habour freight or Walmart.
measure with the car reved up to 3000 rpm.
compare to off or iidle, it should increase by a volt or so if battery is flat, or 14 - 14.5 V if its charged.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Clean out both battery terminals (even tho' you said it's a new battery), make sure connections are seated properly. Also check your ground wire connections to the chassis - make sure they are solid and clean. Check the wiring to the starter solenoid, remove and clean the contacts. 

If you're positive that the battery is sound after doing above, you could have issues with your alternator and/or starter/solenoid.


----------



## artimus89 (Mar 17, 2011)

What ended up happening? I have everything wrong with my Nissan also to the very last detail.


----------

